# Kenwood install question regarding dimmer



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

I just installed my new Kenwood V7017 - it looks and sounds great! The dark gray faceplate (and outer black trim) look fine in my Eurovan dash (the gray and the black match), the buttons light up a perfect matching red, and the blue display matches the dash gauges. Quite nice. 
One question/problem, though - I used the VW Crutchfield harness adaptor, and the Kenwood HU's lights (red buttons, blue display) are always on. I connected the dimmer wires. Any ideas as to why this would be? On the Kenwood menu I have selected "Dimmer on" which should mean that the lights only come on with the headlights. 
Mike


----------



## asparks (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (mls64)*

If it's like my new Clarion and like the stock HU the buttons will always be lit with the lights on but the display won't be lit with the lights on.


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (asparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asparks* »_If it's like my new Clarion and like the stock HU the buttons will always be lit with the lights on but the display won't be lit with the lights on.

Actually it is all lit up, which is why I'm thinking that something is wrong.


----------



## Big-GTI-Guy (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (mls64)*

On a lot of aftermarket headunits, it's normal for the lights (control panel and display) to be always on. Once the parking lights/headlights are turned on, the display should dim (if the dimmer is hooked up right), and on some radios, the control panel will dim as well, though it's not that common. I'm not a huge kenwood guy, so I can't tell you one way or another for sure. 
Take with 2 grains salt. 
Mix. 
Enjoy.


----------



## RyanGLI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (Big-GTI-Guy)*

Hey, I can't offer any help, but I do hav a question? Where did you find the dimmer wire? The harness crutchfield gave me didn't have one and I couldn't find one on the wiring diagram on the back of the monsoon. Thanks.


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (RyanGLI)*

It was an orange wire, if memory serves correctly, and it may have been labeled "dimmer" or "illumi" or something of the like.


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (mls64)*

I would check with Crutchfield to see if that wire actually connected to anything. I had to run my illumination wire over to the fuse box to get the dimmer to work. Bright display goes dimmer when lights are turned on.


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (Prop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prop* »_I would check with Crutchfield to see if that wire actually connected to anything. I had to run my illumination wire over to the fuse box to get the dimmer to work. Bright display goes dimmer when lights are turned on.

Yeah, I wonder if the wire in the harness connects directly to power, or if it goes to the dimmer circuit for the dash, as it doesn't dim when I adjust the dash dimmer switch.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (mls64)*

My Blaupunkt has two separate adjustable settings for daylight and dimmer illumination intensities. Maybe your Kenwood does too, and both are jacked all the way up?


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (Prop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prop* »_I would check with Crutchfield to see if that wire actually connected to anything. I had to run my illumination wire over to the fuse box to get the dimmer to work. Bright display goes dimmer when lights are turned on.

Mine does go dimmer, but just barely, when the lights are turned on. You have
to be looking at it closely to notice a difference. Maybe I'll run the wire to the 
dimmer switch on the dash and see if that works better.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (mls64)*

Dimmer leads when hooked up only dim to a pre-set level. Hooking it to a Dimmer switch,/adjsutmet dash switch will not vary the amount of dimming any more.
The Dimmer lead is Orange w/white stripe. Dimmer function is not available for units if the dimmer wire is not connected.


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (Non_Affiliated)*

I wired the illumination to fuse 22 on the picture shown below. This was for a 2002.5 Jetta. Your mileage may vary.
Thank GTakacs for this pictures. He's been a great help to me.


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (Prop)*

So does your display now variably dim like the gauges, when you adjust the dimmer on the dash?


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (mls64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mls64* »_So does your display now variably dim like the gauges, when you adjust the dimmer on the dash?

Since my pitures have been posted above (with the proper credit I must add! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) I'll tackle this issue for you.
The short anser is NO.
There are two types of dimming electronics. One that is an on/off type. It's either dimmed or it's full bright (some allow different level while the dimming is on, but it's still only two settings). This is the type that most (if not all) aftermarket HUs use. You just connect the illumination/dimmer wire to a power source that provides 12V when the lights are turned on.
The other type is where there is a variable voltage/resistance source and it will dim the lights accordingly in infinite settings. Since 2002, when VAG decided to change over to the CAM bus (KPW2000 communication standard) the dimming and ignition key status is actually sent to the radio via serial communication. So this is the reason why there is no ignition and illumination leads in the wiring harness.
So again, the answer is NO, the aftermarket stereo will not have infinite dimming settings, it'll be dim when the headlights are on and not dim when they're off.


----------



## dmz (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (GTakacs)*

If I wanted to put a single-DIN VW radio in a double-DIN Jetta, and to have it dim with the rest of the dashboard, would the illumination sense from the fuse listed above be good enough, or would I have to get it from somewhere else (like a switch with dimmable lighting)? Anybody know where the best place to get it from would be?


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Kenwood install question regarding dimmer (dmz)*

Funny thing I wired the Dimmer wires on my kenwood HU (orange/white) to that fuse that guy listed above, and it didnt work.


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

On my pioneer I am using a Scosche adapter, with the dimmer connected. I think that it has two settings one for when the lights are off and the other is with the lights on. It's not variable with the rest of the dash lights via rheostat. Set the brightness with the lights off, then set the brightness with the lights on.


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

for the kenwood HU's you need to turn on the dimming feature in the system menu, and the other thing is only the display dims, the buttons do not.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Roadkill)*

Here is the best "how to" I've seen... http://cgulutz.home.mindspring....html 
Just installed the my new Kenwood last Thursday but didn't do the dimmer...I'm going to wire it later this week when I get time...


----------



## JosephSeed (Aug 15, 2019)

Does anyone have the Kenwood DDX9703S head unit?
I was thinking about buying it for my car.
Anyone knows if this one will work without issues? Is it hard to install?
There only negative I could find about this unit is that there's a legal pop-up (according to this site), which you always have to accept.
It's a bit pricey so I'm interested if this is the best choice.
Thanks!


----------

